# Exclusive South West news scoops



## Idaho (Mar 26, 2019)

A thread dedicated to blockbuster news from our edgy, edge of the world:

Rugby fans hit with parking tickets during Exeter Chiefs' home game against Bath



> A number of rugby fans were left with parking tickets this afternoon following Exeter Chief's triumphant win against Bath.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 26, 2019)

I remember buying a copy of the local paper when I was in Exeter for work some years ago.  The headline was something about a wheelie bin being set on fire - made me laugh as the usual headlines in Manchester are about shootings and stabbings.


----------



## Idaho (Mar 26, 2019)

The first day we moved in (coming from Hackney where the dead body in the skip in our street didn't make the newspaper) the lead story on the local TV news was about stolen goats.


----------



## wiskey (Mar 26, 2019)

When my mother moved from Brixton to Wiltshire the front page the day she arrived had two stories, someone parking on double yellow lines and a 'drive by shooting' ... Which turned out to be kids with a pellet gun shooting at cars ... It never really got more interesting than that.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 26, 2019)

I still look at the local news (I'm from Bath) there was a recent headline about the possibility of vigilante justice after a bus shelter on the Wellsway was vandalised   #meanstreets


----------



## rowan (Mar 31, 2019)

From a few weeks ago:
Crash driver 'swerved to avoid octopus'

Next day:
Octopus that man swerved to avoid has been found

A man has been arrested on suspicion of drug-driving in Devon after a “serious” car crash he said happened when he “swerved to avoid an octopus”.
Man who flipped his car trying ‘to avoid an octopus’ arrested in Devon


----------



## hermitical (Apr 1, 2019)

Wellington, Somerset - we had a house-to-house about a bike that had been stolen from someone's shed down our street.
Pleasantly parochial compared to living in Easton, Bristol


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 1, 2019)

rowan said:


> From a few weeks ago:
> Crash driver 'swerved to avoid octopus'
> 
> Next day:
> ...



I hope the octopus was OK.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 13, 2019)

The Sidmouth fatberg has been broken up


----------



## Idaho (Apr 13, 2019)

Yep, we sighed with relief even all the way over here in Exeter.


----------



## Idaho (Apr 15, 2019)

*Woman tells council she'd "rather die" than lose her beloved fireplace*



> ..“I have phoned chimney sweeps who have said they can clear it out and that the back boiler is still usable. Why should I give up my fireplace? If I was on the dole or I had kids on my own, or I was Eastern European, no doubt they would let me keep the fireplace..



Woman tells council she'd "rather die" than lose her beloved fireplace


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 15, 2019)

Idaho said:


> *Woman tells council she'd "rather die" than lose her beloved fireplace*
> 
> 
> 
> Woman tells council she'd "rather die" than lose her beloved fireplace





> Mrs Jenner added that she had an operation two years ago, after which the doctor gave her 25 years to live.


Oh dear.


----------



## rowan (Apr 15, 2019)

You beat me to it, I came here to post this 



Idaho said:


> *Woman tells council she'd "rather die" than lose her beloved fireplace*
> 
> 
> Woman tells council she'd "rather die" than lose her beloved fireplace



"Why should I give up my fireplace? If I was on the dole or I had kids on my own, or I was Eastern European, no doubt they would let me keep the fireplace."
What a twat! She really should stop reading The Sun!


----------



## Idaho (Apr 15, 2019)

From January :
Man caught breaking into police station for second time


> A man who broke into Totnes police station has admitted to a series of charges.
> 
> Russell O’Connor, 36, also known as Bunce went there on Friday December 21 demanding to see an officer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Idaho (Apr 26, 2019)

It's kicking off! Armageddon! The water's been off for hours!

Exeter homes left without water after damage to water main


----------



## Ponyutd (May 3, 2019)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I hope the octopus was OK.


It ended up at the local magistrates court, the poor thing didn't have a leg to stand on.


----------



## rowan (May 7, 2019)

Horror as Devon scones sold openly in Cornwall shop


----------



## rubbershoes (May 7, 2019)

rowan said:


> Horror as Devon scones sold openly in Cornwall shop



Wars have started over less


----------



## rowan (May 12, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> Wars have started over less



I've seen online ward over Ginsters, Devon saying 'not ours, they're in Cornwall' and Cornwall saying 'not ours, it's got Devon owners'. No-one wants it


----------



## Ground Elder (May 14, 2019)

*Cream and yellow dresses worn in Flora Day's Children's Dance*



> For those who have bought dresses for their children, my advice would be to hold a piece of white paper against it to check the colour, it’s really not difficult.


----------



## Idaho (May 15, 2019)

Ground Elder said:


> *Cream and yellow dresses worn in Flora Day's Children's Dance*


Traditionalists.... Sigh


----------



## Idaho (May 15, 2019)

Good work girls! 

BBC News - Plymouth girls' football team completes unbeaten season https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-48243487


----------



## fucthest8 (May 15, 2019)

Ground Elder said:


> *Cream and yellow dresses worn in Flora Day's Children's Dance*



Fucking hell

"Those dancing in the wrong coloured dresses stuck out like sore thumbs and as far as I am concerned is completely ruining a truly lovely, traditional day."

"I am not a prude in any way shape or form but some of the dresses were that tight, they looked like they had been painted on and were so short you could almost see what they were wearing underneath."

<shudders>


----------



## RoyReed (May 15, 2019)

Ground Elder said:


> *Cream and yellow dresses worn in Flora Day's Children's Dance*


As if anyone would have had anything white 800 years ago (or more - who knows) when the Flora Dance dates back to.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 17, 2019)

The good people of Cheddon Road will have to travel further to get their shopping.  Travelling as far as Priorswood can take up to 5 minutes at busy times 

I fear this could lead to a breakdown in society in this part of Taunton

Stock up today. Before it's too late


----------



## wiskey (May 17, 2019)

Fury at plans for Cornwall's new pasty drive-through


----------



## Idaho (May 17, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Fury at plans for Cornwall's new pasty drive-through


The artist's impression makes it look like a doctor's surgery in a well-to-do suburb.


----------



## Idaho (May 17, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> The good people of Cheddon Road will have to travel further to get their shopping.  Travelling as far as Priorswood can take up to 5 minutes at busy times
> 
> I fear this could lead to a breakdown in society in this part of Taunton
> 
> Stock up today. Before it's too late





> A Co-op spokesman said: "We've got some exciting plans up our sleeve at your Taunton Co-op.



.. The excitement mounts.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 17, 2019)

Idaho said:


> .. The excitement mounts.



I'll be sure to report back


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 20, 2019)

wiskey said:


> Fury at plans for Cornwall's new pasty drive-through



The petrol station up the road from my dad does a mean pasty, does that count as a drive-through?

They're homemade pasties and if you phone them up in advance they'll put some in the oven for you so you can pick them up freshly cooked. Although it is possible that only my dad would ever phone up a petrol station and tell them to put pasties in the oven.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 6, 2019)

Violence breaks out at bell-ringing competition in Devon village


----------



## Poot (Jun 30, 2019)

Man kicks off over gay pride gnome at Asda

Plymouth man in Asdrrrs finds gnome in Gay Pride colours. Shouting ensues.


----------



## Idaho (Jun 30, 2019)

Poot said:


> Man kicks off over gay pride gnome at Asda
> 
> Plymouth man in Asdrrrs finds gnome in Gay Pride colours. Shouting ensues.


Gnomes are clearly gay. I've never seen a lady gnome.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 1, 2019)

Poot said:


> Man kicks off over gay pride gnome at Asda
> 
> Plymouth man in Asdrrrs finds gnome in Gay Pride colours. Shouting ensues.




Yes, but it's Plymouth.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 7, 2019)

Old news:


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 16, 2019)

Concern over 'abandoned' car in Chipping Sodbury

Thoughts and prayers for the residents of Chipping Sodbury


----------



## Idaho (Jul 31, 2019)

This one's pure Devon. Man steals tester pots of perfume and runs into the sea with them to thwart law enforcement:

BBC News - Ilfracombe sea rescue: Suspected thief swims out to sea https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-49176724


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 17, 2019)

Anyone missing a van ?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 22, 2019)

As I grew up on the Barbican in Plymouth was intrigued to see this.


The Mayflower – Mayflower 2020 Anniversary | Mayflower 400 | Mayflower

From November this year start of celebration,


> The Mayflower 400 events programme will share the values of migration, tolerance, freedom and democracy and tell the story of a ship and its passengers - a group of people that a remarkable 30million+ US citizens have descended from.



I do remember Americans turning up to see the Barbican.

The mind boggles that 30 million were descended from them. 

I kind of thought American Indians didn't see the Mayflower in this way.


----------



## [62] (Aug 22, 2019)

He certainly looks pleased...

Pensioner shell-shocked to discover an egg inside his egg


----------



## Idaho (Aug 22, 2019)

[62] said:


> He certainly looks pleased...
> 
> Pensioner shell-shocked to discover an egg inside his egg


A sign of end times.


----------



## [62] (Sep 19, 2019)

Idaho said:


> A sign of end times.



These are truly the last days.

Pensioners crack open 12 double yolk eggs from one box


----------



## Idaho (Sep 19, 2019)

[62] said:


> These are truly the last days.
> 
> Pensioners crack open 12 double yolk eggs from one box


You can get boxes of double yolk eggs....


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 3, 2019)

The epitome of sensational

Devon nightclub sensationally set to reopen under new name


----------



## [62] (Oct 3, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> The epitome of sensational
> 
> Devon nightclub sensationally set to reopen under new name



The Quay!? Woah, sensational!!


----------



## Idaho (Nov 4, 2019)

From Exeter's "One" magazine*

 
* In the very loosest sense of the word


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 4, 2019)

I see Bideford is losing its sign because it could be considered racist. There's no evidence that it ever has been considered racist, but it could be.



Spoiler: racist sign












Plan to change 'Little White Town' signs 'bonkers'


----------



## Idaho (Nov 4, 2019)

Weirdly it was a conservative councillor who proposed the change.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 4, 2019)

Idaho said:


> Weirdly it was a conservative councillor who proposed the change.



Entirely inkeeping with the basic tory project of ruining everything.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 9, 2019)

Fake dog warden

Tbf there's not much else to do in Dawlish


----------



## kalidarkone (Nov 10, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I see Bideford is losing its sign because it could be considered racist. There's no evidence that it ever has been considered racist, but it could be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Priorities


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 10, 2019)

[62] said:


> He certainly looks pleased...
> 
> Pensioner shell-shocked to discover an egg inside his egg


Cutting edge reporting.


> Mr Jones has a boiled egg on Monday, Wednesday and Friday one week, and then on Monday, Thursday and Saturday the next depending on whether he visits the Halberton Lunch Club.


----------



## wiskey (Nov 21, 2019)

This is a fairly mundain article but I did note this bit:



> *Electrician stole Ford cars by taking keys from student properties*


"The 45-year-old, of Selley Walk in Bishopsworth, stole:


Two Fords from the XITE energy drink building in Amelia Court, Pipe Lane, between August 13 and 16.

Four Fords from the UNITE student accommodation on Frogmore Street and Charlotte Street on September 14 and September 22.

Car keys from the Mercure Hotel in Redcliff Hill on September 27.

Property from Orchard Heights student accommodation on Frogmore Street on September 14.

*A £285 bicycle from Bridewell Police Station, on Bridewell Street, on July 4.*

Vehicles, computers and microphones worth a total of £50,000 from Amelia Court between August 12 and 17.

Makeup worth £35 from Wilko, Union Street, on August 13.

£50 in cash from lawyers Roxburgh Milkins in Merchants House, Wapping Road."


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 22, 2019)

Thoughts and prayers for the people of Ottery at this difficult time


----------



## Dawn Crescendo (Dec 21, 2019)

Actually in Devon we have had a few significant crimes (one actually not legally a crime as it turned out) We had the case of Alexander Lewis-Ranwell who went on a rampage one day in February and brutally killed three very old men. He was found not guilty of murder by reason of insanity. I will comment that I found parallels between his case and that of Darren Pencille (who was found guilty of murder) in spite of showing obvious sign of insanity .. I could not help but note that Pencille is black and working class whilst Lewis-Ranwell is white was educated at a public school, played polo and is from an upper middle class background. Another case is that of Holly Strawbridge who has been found guilty of encouraging her 15 years old son (who died as a result)  to use class A drugs. Whilst Devon is not the crime capital of the UK in proportion to its population it probably has a similar level of crime to many other more urban parts of the UK much of it driven by high levels of unemployment and the resultant frustration and sense of hopelessness. We also have a significant number of homeless rough sleepers .. I would guess that in Torquay (where I live) we have at least 25 rough sleepers. A visit to Exeter will reveal a large number of rough sleepers and likewise a visit to Plymouth will reveal the same.


----------



## Hollis (Dec 21, 2019)

Never mind the GE, in Taunton last week it was all kicking off in Wetherspoons, as a turkey shortage put an end to Christmas Dinner. 

Spoons runs out of turkey and can't serve Christmas dinner


----------



## wiskey (Jan 18, 2020)

How a crow's antics with an elephant drew a crowd at Bedminster Asda
					

The crow has become something of a local celebrity




					www.bristolpost.co.uk
				




Good grief .... This is rubbish even by Tristan 'i get all my articles from sitting at home scanning local FB pages' Corks normal standards


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 10, 2020)

Glastonbury Bongo fury


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 5, 2020)

Bristol dad bit off his friend's ear after his trousers fell down


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 20, 2020)

It's all going down, here in East Devon. 

What have the People's Front of East Devon ever done for us?


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 3, 2020)

Man 'banned' from Plymouth Aldi for not using a basket or trolley 

Seven hundred and twenty three words. Eighty two comments. Top work from Chief Reporter Katie Timms


----------



## two sheds (Jun 3, 2020)

Thorough reporting


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jun 4, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> Man 'banned' from Plymouth Aldi for not using a basket or trolley
> 
> Seven hundred and twenty three words. Eighty two comments. Top work from Chief Reporter Katie Timms



This was such big news that it made the Bristol Post website as well.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 6, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> It's all going down, here in East Devon.
> 
> What have the People's Front of East Devon ever done for us?



They've been putting their Zoom meetings up on YouTube. The first one they did had to be abandoned after one of them thought they were on mute and had a bit of a sweary rant.

It's tedious and fascinating all at once. Also, loving the backgrounds some of them have chosen. Fucksake

E2A: Jump straight to 10:00 and thrill through the tedious rollcall, but then stick with it for a couple of minutes it's 

Also, worth it just for this


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jun 6, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> They've been putting their Zoom meetings up on YouTube. The first one they did had to be abandoned after one of them thought they were on mute and had a bit of a sweary rant.
> 
> It's tedious and fascinating all at once. Also, loving the backgrounds some of them have chosen. Fucksake
> 
> ...



its  bad enough watching these things IRL


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 6, 2020)

fucthest8 said:


> They've been putting their Zoom meetings up on YouTube. The first one they did had to be abandoned after one of them thought they were on mute and had a bit of a sweary rant.
> 
> It's tedious and fascinating all at once. Also, loving the backgrounds some of them have chosen. Fucksake
> 
> ...




All the ones with the wacky backgrounds are tories.


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 7, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> All the ones with the wacky backgrounds are tories.



Just sayin


----------



## Poot (Jun 19, 2020)

Man, 75, loses temper over 'excruciatingly hot' bombay mix

Man in spicy snack shocker.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 1, 2020)

I'll just leave this one here:

BBC News - Devon off-grid residents used axes to threaten 'doggers' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-53241694


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 1, 2020)

Idaho said:


> I'll just leave this one here:
> 
> BBC News - Devon off-grid residents used axes to threaten 'doggers' https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-53241694


The link didn't work for me so I went to look for it and found this: Slso concerning dogging....








						Wood carver says he keeps layby that's popular for dogging tidy
					

Des Petersen was applying to renew his street trading licence to sell his wood carvings from the layby near Launcells




					www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## 2hats (Jul 1, 2020)

Chopper versus chopper. Seems fair.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 6, 2020)

Who among us doesn't aspire to being called a controversial verge owner?


----------



## keybored (Jul 8, 2020)

Ground Elder said:


> Man 'banned' from Plymouth Aldi for not using a basket or trolley
> 
> Seven hundred and twenty three words. Eighty two comments. Top work from Chief Reporter Katie Timms



The trolley/basket thing was a red herring, they really banned him for that shirt.


----------



## Idaho (Jul 27, 2020)

But unfair. It's a traditional pastime down here.

BBC News - Angler 'seen throwing beer bottle at seal' in Devon https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-53543472


----------



## wiskey (Aug 4, 2020)

The evening post is at the forefront of important breaking news here again  ... How could the recycling staff and binmen conspire to cause this poor woman so much grief when all she did was put entirely the wrong thing in her black box  









						Woman left 'fuming' after refuse workers won't take black bin
					

"Absolutely fuming my recycling team are so bad"




					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## linds (Aug 12, 2020)

A few months old, but I don't know what possessed even the Post to think that this was worthy of 14 hours of live blogging...

*Updates: Live aircraft tracker as planes continue to be seen in the sky*

Including the edge-of-the-seat 14:48 update...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2020)

I'm under the landing and takeoff path for Lulsgate and had a shock one day when I randomly looked at the radar and saw an eastern bloc military fighter over the Bristol Channel - but apparently there was some sort of arms fair going in in Cardiff ...


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 20, 2020)

Men find very long fork on Bristol street
					

“I think it’s the type of story people need to hear”




					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Sep 20, 2020)

They're not pointing at it  how do we know where it is if they're not pointing at it?


----------



## Shellee (Sep 20, 2020)

Unexploded WW2 bomb found on a beach near Weston-super-Mare. They are going to blow it up at 4.30pm. (The bomb, not W.S.M)


----------



## Idaho (Sep 20, 2020)

Shellee said:


> Unexploded WW2 bomb found on a beach near Weston-super-Mare. They are going to blow it up at 4.30pm. (The bomb, not W.S.M)


There's still time for them to reverse the decision.


----------



## Thora (Oct 10, 2020)

Old local news:


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Oct 14, 2020)

Man who farted in the back of an Uber ends up in court
					

Trouble flared after James Mallett let rip on his way to a night club




					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Oct 14, 2020)

"he reigned blows" - whooooa there nellie 

passenger sounds a real twat, driver went back home to Bulgaria after being attacked and insulted so much


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 14, 2020)

Kingswood / Chaser's night club - say no more ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 17, 2020)

Careful now


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 17, 2020)

i_hate_beckham said:


> Man who farted in the back of an Uber ends up in court
> 
> 
> Trouble flared after James Mallett let rip on his way to a night club
> ...


Chasers? OMG


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 5, 2020)

Not only had this been reported as website filler: Bridport couple become Mr and Mrs White-Christmas

But the ITV news went as far to interview the couple on TV and screen it. Literally who gives a fuck?


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 7, 2020)

BristolEcho said:


> Not only had this been reported as website filler: Bridport couple become Mr and Mrs White-Christmas
> 
> But the ITV news went as far to interview the couple on TV and screen it. Literally who gives a fuck?




It's a classic "And finally.." piece for the end of the news


----------



## BristolEcho (Nov 7, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> It's a classic "And finally.." piece for the end of the news


It was on 15 minutes in. No apologies, no excuses.


----------



## [62] (Dec 8, 2020)

She's big in Barnstaple:









						Angry mum hits out at KFC nearly empty rice pots
					

Stacey Green was angry after the fast food restaurant's staff blamed the Uber Eats driver




					www.devonlive.com


----------



## fucthest8 (Jan 1, 2021)

Snow chaos on the M5. Cornwall Live really doing the do here, with this important timeline of events, screenshot from 11:38


----------



## [62] (Feb 11, 2021)

We must make a sacrifice!








						Face of sea god appears in huge Devon wave
					

Wildlife photographer Rob Salem was snapping a whole sequence on Brixham Breakwater - and when he looked at his images, this face appeared




					www.devonlive.com


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Feb 13, 2021)

[62] said:


> We must make a sacrifice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not the face of God. That's me! Admittedly not one of my best.


----------



## [62] (Feb 13, 2021)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> That's not the face of God. That's me! Admittedly not one of my best.



I'd think about ditching the Inspiral Carpets bowlcut...


----------



## Idaho (Feb 16, 2021)

Fucking hell! It's one rule for the common man and another for superstars.

Kaiser Chiefs frontman Ricky Wilson altered his Falmouth home without planning permission. The works include the installation of a secret shelving door to the library.









						Kaiser Chief altered his Cornish home without permission
					

The works include the installation of a secret shelving door to the library




					www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## tim (Feb 16, 2021)

Idaho said:


> Fucking hell! It's one rule for the common man and another for superstars.
> 
> Kaiser Chiefs frontman Ricky Wilson altered his Falmouth home without planning permission. The works include the installation of a secret shelving door to the library.
> 
> ...


I predict a riot.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Feb 17, 2021)

Thank the Lord that University of Bristol are tackling the big issues.

Wasps provide baby sitting service for relatives, university finds


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 26, 2021)

This fucker has been dug up about 500 yards from my house. Helicopters, navy bomb team, big evacuation, it's all happening.

E2a: Well, more like 700 yards. Which is lucky because they're clearing out everyone in a 400 metre radius from 8am tomorrow. It's on a bit of land being cleared for building student flats. There's also a care home right next to it.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 27, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> View attachment 256333
> 
> This fucker has been dug up about 500 yards from my house. Helicopters, navy bomb team, big evacuation, it's all happening.
> 
> E2a: Well, more like 700 yards. Which is lucky because they're clearing out everyone in a 400 metre radius from 8am tomorrow. It's on a bit of land being cleared for building student flats. There's also a care home right next to it.



No no no no _no _that's _actual_ news, take it away immediately


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 27, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> No no no no _no _that's _actual_ news, take it away immediately



Try this then: _sea contains ships._









						Tell us what you think about Devon's cruise ship car park
					

Do you love or hate seeing them everyday?




					www.devonlive.com


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 27, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Try this then: _sea contains ships._
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He dives, stretches ... what a save, what a save!!!!!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 27, 2021)

Well, the Exeter bomb went off. Saw it from our bedroom window. Cloud of debris 100 foot high and a boom heard at least 10 miles away. I was thinking a 400 metre exclusion zone was overkill but I'm very glad we weren't any closer.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 27, 2021)

Some very Devon commentary here:


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 27, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Well, the Exeter bomb went off. Saw it from our bedroom window. Cloud of debris 100 foot high and a boom heard at least 10 miles away. I was thinking a 400 metre exclusion zone was overkill but I'm very glad we weren't any closer.



I'm in St Thomas and we felt it as well as heard. Big ol' bomb bey!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 27, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm in St Thomas and we felt it as well as heard. Big ol' bomb bey!



And that was the controlled version. Must've still been live. Thank fuck the builders didn't set it off.


----------



## Poot (Feb 27, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> And that was the controlled version. Must've still been live. Thank fuck the builders didn't set it off.


Indeed. That could have been a tragedy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 27, 2021)

Poot said:


> Indeed. That could have been a tragedy.



I walk the dog right past that site on a regular basis. It's right between an old folks home and loads of student halls.


----------



## [62] (Feb 27, 2021)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm in St Thomas and we felt it as well as heard. Big ol' bomb bey!



Yeah, doofed our windows, if that's a word.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 27, 2021)

Can we not invoice the Germans for this kind of shit?


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 27, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Some very Devon commentary here:




They should have put a flower pot over it


----------



## Idaho (Feb 27, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> Can we not invoice the Germans for this kind of shit?


The whole war guilt clause approach was implemented after ww1. Consensus was that it didn't end well, and best to let bygones be bygones.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 1, 2021)

Anyone fancy some hi viz dog poo 

Strangely the article focuses on one malfunctioning spray can


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 12, 2021)

The headline is really all you need here.









						Memories of forgotten beach before 'druggies took it over'
					

Former beach manager remembers when every beach had a team of up to 16 staff keeping it spotless: "You would never think nowadays that tourism is supposed to be the main thing in Torbay.




					www.devonlive.com


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Mar 15, 2021)

SpookyFrank said:


> The headline is really all you need here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's actually quite interesting. More interesting is a story that was linked in the article, we used to talk about this at swimming club in the late 80s/early 90s. I always thought it was an urban myth... well rural myth, it was talked about in Herefordshire.

The terrifying death of a boy who was sucked down a swimming pool pipe


----------



## Poot (Mar 27, 2021)

People in awe as hail the size of peas fall from the sky

THE SIZE OF PEAS.


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Mar 27, 2021)

Poot said:


> People in awe as hail the size of peas fall from the sky
> 
> THE SIZE OF PEAS.


Thank God it wasn't hail the colour of peas.


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 6, 2021)

Man gets hand stuck in Exeter cash machine


----------



## two sheds (Apr 6, 2021)

I think I used that cash machine when I lived in Exeter


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 7, 2021)

two sheds said:


> I think I used that cash machine when I lived in Exeter


Send that one to Keaveney.


----------



## two sheds (Apr 7, 2021)

this one? seems a bit of overkill


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 7, 2021)

two sheds said:


> this one? seems a bit of overkill
> 
> View attachment 262194


He has some sort of brush with fame feature. Not saying it is shit but your story would brighten it up a lot.


----------



## CNT36 (Apr 13, 2021)

"We've got our blankets and tea, hopefully a bird doesn't s**t on us "









						'Leave our tree alone', say protesting neighbours on video
					

They have tea, blankets, chairs and magazines - Sue and Monica are prepared for a battle




					www.cornwalllive.com


----------



## linds (May 13, 2021)

I was all go in Frome last month...








						Hugh Grant spotted in Somerset town 'buying a sausage roll'
					

'He was a very polite and well spoken gentleman'




					www.bristolpost.co.uk
				




or, avoiding the hellish bin fire that is the Post website: Outline - Read & annotate without distractions


----------



## rubbershoes (May 17, 2021)

Exeter University accused of 'Maoist' censorship​"One says: "It is like there is a Maoist cultural revolution taking place in our centre of learning." 

Maoism, named after Chinese leader Mao Zedong, led to the deaths of millions of his people in a ruthless quest to impose a communist regime.

No one is reported to have died at Exeter University because of a possible change of course structure in the social science department. "


----------



## fucthest8 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 6, 2021)

Gasometers in 'not there any more' shocker.









						Giant gasholders once dominated Exeter's skyline
					

The gigantic structures were abhorrent to some, but beautiful to others



					www.devonlive.com


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm thinking this post should be preserved for future generations 

Ian Beale holidays in Devon


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 10, 2021)

I'm glad he has a "a sophisticated roof which can protect against hail storms." It sounds like either Ellie Kendall or Adam Bloodworth has had a horrible life without such mod cons.


----------



## [62] (Jun 10, 2021)

Bah. Headline didn't work. Typical Honiton.

Ignore.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 12, 2021)

[62] said:


> Bah. Headline didn't work. Typical Honiton.
> 
> Ignore.



If something has happened in Honiton, I want to know about. 

Largely because nothing has ever happened in Honiton


----------



## [62] (Jun 12, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> If something has happened in Honiton, I want to know about.
> 
> Largely because nothing has ever happened in Honiton



It was an argument settled by a slap in the face with a dead rabbit, but it was years ago.

There was also a piece about things being weighed.

So things do happen in Honiton.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2021)

Cafe boat and Dutch barge sink in Bristol Harbour
					

The boats were discovered submerged in Bristol Harbour overnight by police.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Jun 15, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> If something has happened in Honiton, I want to know about.
> 
> Largely because nothing has ever happened in Honiton


I don't know. We drove through it once.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 21, 2021)

Man goes to beach and is disappointed 









						American to visit Devon or Cornwall after 'horrible' Weston-super-Mare
					

The Tiktok influencer did not approve of what he saw and instead has vowed to visit a Devon or Cornwall beach over summer to have a better experience




					www.devonlive.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 21, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> Cafe boat and Dutch barge sink in Bristol Harbour
> 
> 
> The boats were discovered submerged in Bristol Harbour overnight by police.
> ...


If it gets salvaged they better rename it the Scuppered T


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 22, 2021)

This will put Newton Abbot on the map


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 22, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> This will put Newton Abbot on the map


Have GBN sent a reporter down yet?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 22, 2021)

DaveCinzano said:


> Have GBN sent a reporter down yet?



They'd struggle with the new technology


----------



## petee (Jun 30, 2021)

hi everyone, i'm way out of my territory here but i did see this.
the Mirror certainly made him sit in some silly poses.









						Grandad finds ‘500-year-old well with medieval sword' under his living room
					

Colin Steer, from Plymouth said that he was decorating his front room when he noticed a dip in the carpet which turned out to be the well. He has spent ten years excavating it




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## two sheds (Jun 30, 2021)

petee said:


> hi everyone, i'm way out of my territory here but i did see this.
> the Mirror certainly made him sit in some silly poses.
> 
> 
> ...


he doesn't point at it though


----------



## CNT36 (Jun 30, 2021)

Strong finish though.


> His plan is to then extend the well wall up into his living room and use it as a coffee table which he thinks will make an attractive feature.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 30, 2021)

If I'd known in advance.. 

Olympics news


----------



## Riklet (Jul 30, 2021)

The story that keeps on giving!

theyre _outraged_ I tell you!!


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 5, 2021)

The editor of Devon live needs to look up the meaning of epic

Hyperbolic headline

Though tbf, it probably will be the most exciting thing to happen in Torquay for years


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 5, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The editor of Devon live needs to look up the meaning of epic
> 
> Hyperbolic headline
> 
> Though tbf, it probably will be the most exciting thing to happen in Torquay for years


Might need a quick refresher on the importance of the 'new' component in 'news', as I'm not sure reporting three months late on a natural death that happened in July really ticks that particular box









						Devon B&B owner and blockbuster film star died on yacht in Turkey
					

His Four in a Bed episode has been on Channel 4 this afternoon




					www.devonlive.com


----------



## Idaho (Nov 20, 2021)

BBC News - Devon charity drops 'inappropriate' craftsmen name








						Devon charity drops 'inappropriate' craftsmen name
					

MAKE Southwest says its old name the Devon Guild of Craftsmen no longer "felt appropriate".



					www.bbc.co.uk
				




stupid new name. Why not the Devon guild of crafter's, or of craft?


----------



## two sheds (Nov 20, 2021)

404 Page not found


----------



## keybored (Nov 20, 2021)

rubbershoes said:


> The editor of Devon live needs to look up the meaning of epic
> 
> Hyperbolic headline
> 
> Though tbf, it probably will be the most exciting thing to happen in Torquay for years


They want to keep their copy editor off the sauce too. What a mess.


----------



## keybored (Nov 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> 404 Page not found


Just consider it a mercy and move on.


----------



## keybored (Nov 20, 2021)

two sheds said:


> 404 Page not found


I think I got some replies crossed, try this. 








						Devon charity drops 'inappropriate' craftsmen name
					

MAKE Southwest says its old name the Devon Guild of Craftsmen no longer "felt appropriate".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Idaho (Dec 11, 2021)

Not a news scoop, but personal reportage from the front lines. On the train from Fratton to Salisbury. Small thing totally full but with this weird empty half carriage at the front with a bit of coloured tape with "not in use" on the door. So I naturally pushed open the door and went in. Some old fella stood in the doorway got really cross with me for defying this edict.

He was chuntering away for a few stops and then at a bigger station a load of young people who didn't care poured in and an elderly couple, one with a stick, followed in their wake, sat down and avoided crowding like sensible people. 

Chunterer is now looking like he is finely balanced between further indignation and feeling foolish he didn't just sit down and have a more pleasant journey. He has ACAB across his knuckles. I'll never understand Hampshire.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 11, 2021)

and 'obey the rules' across the other knuckles?


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 10, 2022)

Thoughts and prayers for the people of Exeter at this difficult time.

I noticed a subdued mood across Marsh Barton when I was there recently. Of course that could  be because Marsh Barton is a Ballardian post industrial dystopia.

The poignant last sentence illustrates the pall of uncertainty hanging over the whole city, and also the fact that Devon Live can't even be bothered to phone the other branches. 

[quote =DevonLive] 

It's not currently known if the other Greggs in the city will be operating with different opening times.

[/quote]


----------



## Idaho (Feb 10, 2022)

The article couldn't even be bothered to get a photo of the actual Gregg's in question. It uses a stock pic entitled "a Gregg's shop". Devon live...


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 22, 2022)

Marsh Barton has some gems on it. A decent greasy spoon and a secondhand furniture charity shop. 

It’s also got an energy recovery centre which I mistook for a supertanker


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Feb 22, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Marsh Barton has some gems on it. A decent greasy spoon and a secondhand furniture charity shop.
> 
> It’s also got an energy recovery centre which I mistook for a supertanker
> 
> View attachment 311503


What's the greasy spoon called?


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 22, 2022)

Kevbad the Bad said:


> What's the greasy spoon called?



Pitstop Cafe


----------



## two sheds (Feb 22, 2022)

Best transport caff I've come across is Smokey Joe's in Scorrier  really good food, loads of it, good prices, friendly people, main road with loads of lorries parked up. Proper transport caff - not seen one since the 70s really.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 23, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Marsh Barton has some gems on it. A decent greasy spoon and a secondhand furniture charity shop.
> 
> It’s also got an energy recovery centre which I mistook for a supertanker
> 
> View attachment 311503


The new Marsh Barton train station is under construction next to that.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 24, 2022)

Freak hailstorm thrashes Exeter
					

The Met Office have said wintry showers are likely throughout the day




					www.devonlive.com
				




I can confirm that there was, in fact, a brief hailstorm this morning in Exeter. Nothing freaky about it though.


----------



## Voley (Feb 24, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Freak hailstorm thrashes Exeter
> 
> 
> The Met Office have said wintry showers are likely throughout the day
> ...


There was a bit of one in Godolphin, too. And the person I was chatting to in Falmouth also had it.

I'm surprised Cornwall Live aren't on the case.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 24, 2022)

Voley said:


> I'm surprised Cornwall Live aren't on the case.



they'll getround to that dreckly


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 24, 2022)

I’m only a few miles from Exminster and I don’t recall seeing any hail. Have I missed out on the news story of the year?


----------



## two sheds (Feb 24, 2022)

Hailed here  still see it on the roof. Five minutes of tiny little hailstones but still freaky


----------



## Voley (Feb 24, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> they'll getround to that dreckly


Right on, my bird.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 24, 2022)

I was away upcountry this morning. In Bridgwater .

It didn't dare hail there.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Feb 24, 2022)

Hail in Minehead today


----------



## Elpenor (Feb 24, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Hail in Minehead today
> 
> View attachment 311693


Hail on Theirhead too


----------



## Kevbad the Bad (Feb 24, 2022)

I heard some hail overnight. But I didn't actually see it. I was in bed.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 24, 2022)

I got hailed on while walking the dog in Exeter this morning.

Although I suspect it may have been graupel rather than hail.


----------



## Poot (Mar 9, 2022)

You honestly couldn't write a more Plymouth headline. 

Thug attacked man with seagull after carrying it around shop


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 9, 2022)

Poot said:


> You honestly couldn't write a more Plymouth headline.
> 
> Thug attacked man with seagull after carrying it around shop





> Ali Rafati, for Elcombe, said that the seagull was lying injured in the road and his client picked it up to move it to safety.



Seems legit 😐


----------



## bellaozzydog (Mar 9, 2022)

Plymouth live is my weekly go-to for
 “while it’s all fucked up here it’s not Plymouth fucked up”


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## BristolEcho (Mar 13, 2022)

gentlegreen said:


>



Yeah this was great.


----------



## fucthest8 (Mar 24, 2022)

Breaking!
An empty road
Thread winner from secretsquirrel  aka Mrs St8


----------



## Idaho (Mar 24, 2022)

fucthest8 said:


> Breaking!
> An empty road
> Thread winner from secretsquirrel  aka Mrs St8
> 
> View attachment 315732


I just walked down that road and I saw a car go past, so fake news


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 24, 2022)

Bigger news than that today









						Military Boeing aircraft soars over Devon
					

Residents across East Devon have reported seeing it this afternoon




					www.devonlive.com
				




A plane was spotted over East Devon!


----------



## Idaho (Mar 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Bigger news than that today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those fly over Exeter in a circle every few weeks.


----------



## Elpenor (Mar 25, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Those fly over Exeter in a circle every few weeks.


I’ve seen them quite a lot, it looks like they’re practicing go-arounds at the airport. Devonlive must love recycling the story


----------



## Idaho (Mar 25, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I’ve seen them quite a lot, it looks like they’re practicing go-arounds at the airport. Devonlive must love recycling the story


We had a Chinook and an Apache earlier this week.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2022)

Damn. How did I miss this ?
(Mind you I would have been out of the crowd ...


----------



## Chemical needs (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Idaho (Mar 27, 2022)

Mysterious chapel now a haven for weed smokers
					

The ancient building is said to have a secret tunnel




					www.devonlive.com
				



First class


----------



## Elpenor (Apr 1, 2022)

Presumably this bull got fed up waiting for St Sidwells Point to open and decided to take matters into his own hooves









						Bull lifted out of swimming pool
					

Firefighters from four stations were called to assist along with a vet who was on hand




					www.devonlive.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 1, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Presumably this bull fed up waiting for St Sidwells Point to open and decided to take matters into his own hooves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A strong example of 'and in udder news'


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 5, 2022)

Child hospitalised after eating daffodil bulb. Not expected to be out before Easter.


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 19, 2022)

'Horrifying' strange object hanging from tree leaves people scratching their heads


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 19, 2022)

That's from up country  



> Birmingham Mail reports the object can be seen in the Stourbridge garden


----------



## two sheds (Apr 19, 2022)

Ground Elder said:


> That's from up country


I've withdrawn my Like in protest


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 19, 2022)

Sorry about that. Wierd objects hanging from trees is clearly way out of Cornwall's league. 🤣


----------



## two sheds (Apr 19, 2022)

Chemical needs said:


> Sorry about that. Wierd objects hanging from trees is clearly way out of Cornwall's league. 🤣


Weird objects hanging from trees is not even a story in Cornwall


----------



## Idaho (Apr 21, 2022)

Worrying Tuckenhay toad news from the Ashprington parish noticeboard


----------



## Chemical needs (Apr 23, 2022)

Confusion as diners set up table on the side of Portway


----------



## [62] (May 30, 2022)

Hoping and praying that a breakthrough will be made and a potential catastrophe can be averted. Thoughts are with the people of mid-Devon at this worrying time.









						Three-weekly bin collections will be a 'disaster'
					

The council is divided on whether it will be a good thing




					www.devonlive.com


----------



## rubbershoes (May 30, 2022)

[62] said:


> Hoping and praying that a breakthrough will be made and a potential catastrophe can be averted. Thoughts are with the people of mid-Devon at this worrying time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## [62] (May 30, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I'll let you know how it goes



Please. It's worrying me.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 30, 2022)

[62] said:


> Please. It's worrying me.



Tbh it's the first I've heard about it


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 2, 2022)

This dog didn’t enjoy the jubilee much   









						Dog scoffs coronation chicken sandwiches and nearly dies
					

Raisins can be toxic to dogs




					www.devonlive.com


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 2, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> This dog didn’t enjoy the jubilee much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I don't get is this happened in March - is there so little going on in Devon that they started their Jubilee celebrations three months early?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 4, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> What I don't get is this happened in March - is there so little going on in Devon that they started their Jubilee celebrations three months early?



We're all hipsters in Devon and were doing the jubilee celebrations months before the rest of you.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 4, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> We're all hipsters in Devon and were doing the jubilee celebrations months before the rest of you.


Golden or Diamond?


----------



## Idaho (Jun 4, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> Golden or Diamond?


Strangers asking questions again


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 4, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> What I don't get is this happened in March - is there so little going on in Devon that they started their Jubilee celebrations three months early?


Looks this the pooch is a supermuttel that spends a lot of time on the dogwalk as it was a photoshoot for jubilee related bollocks


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 11, 2022)

Devon Live saves its senior reporter for the big stories


----------



## keybored (Jun 21, 2022)

Talk about getting hooked into the Apple ecosystem.









						Apple store in Cabot Circus burgled twice in two hours
					

A 16-year-old has been arrested




					www.bristolpost.co.uk


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 21, 2022)

They probably stole a bunch of phones and then came back for plugs and headphones as they weren’t in the box


----------



## Boudicca (Jul 22, 2022)

Cannabis found growing in community planter:


----------



## Idaho (Jul 22, 2022)

> On the advice of the police, the plant was located, removed and has been secured by the parish council and arrangements are being made to pass it on to Dorset Police for identification and destruction


Thank god! It's a miracle someone wasn't killed to pieces


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Thank god! It's a miracle someone wasn't killed to pieces


It's okay, the vicar's been slapped with a custodial, the secretary of the Horticultural Society has been ankle-tagged, the WI committee have all forfeited their passports, and residents in the closest dozen cottages have been taken behind the milking sheds and shot 👍


----------



## two sheds (Jul 22, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's okay, the vicar's been slapped with a custodial, the secretary of the Horticultural Society has been ankle-tagged, the WI committee have all forfeited their passports, and residents in the closest dozen cottages have been taken behind the milking sheds and shot 👍


Hard but fair 



> behind the milking sheds


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 22, 2022)

DaveCinzano said:


> It's okay, the vicar's been slapped with a custodial, the secretary of the Horticultural Society has been ankle-tagged, the WI committee have all forfeited their passports, and residents in the closest dozen cottages have been taken behind the milking sheds and shot 👍


The Western District Parley Way


----------



## izz (Jul 22, 2022)

Surprised nobody's posted this yet. big news in the southwest yunno...

Woman seen walking banana on lead through town centre


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> Cannabis found growing in community planter:
> 
> View attachment 333812


It's a good job hardly anyone has a clue about plants these days.
My front garden is full of the highly toxic, the deliriant and even the hallucinogenic - though round here the main risk is having plants stolen ...
I'm about to plant out some plants by the front gate that look and smell like weed - hopefully the flowers will do the trick.
Meanwhile I found an (apparently unused) hypodermic needle and a few weed bags and a grinder when clearing the space for it ...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 22, 2022)

izz said:


> Surprised nobody's posted this yet. big news in the southwest yunno...
> 
> Woman seen walking banana on lead through town centre


Apparently it gave her the slip 😐


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 22, 2022)

More likely to see bananas on Fife’s streets than Taunton I’d have thought


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 22, 2022)

izz said:


> Surprised nobody's posted this yet. big news in the southwest yunno...
> 
> Woman seen walking banana on lead through town centre



Before I clicked the link I said to myself, I bet that's Somerset. Sure enough, Somerset.


----------



## izz (Jul 22, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Before I clicked the link I said to myself, I bet that's Somerset. Sure enough, Somerset.


We have to make our own entertainment yunno.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 22, 2022)

I was just surprised it wasn’t in Chard


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> I was just surprised it wasn’t in Chard


Thanks (NOT) for the earworm


----------



## furluxor (Sep 13, 2022)

izz said:


> Surprised nobody's posted this yet. big news in the southwest yunno...
> 
> Woman seen walking banana on lead through town centre



I can shine a light on this - it's one of the exercises recommended for shy/socially anxious people. Albert Ellis came up with shame attacking exercises but David Burns and many other people have developed them further since.


----------



## [62] (Sep 13, 2022)

Torbay's Deputy Mayor makes a total hash of some royal procreation (sic).



			https://m.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=pfbid02bcjQ46zSkQYU1mv289oQhyC7HZEHXE1iXFLpbc8H1PE655NLCP79LbqEMyTW5RPFl&id=100041767582245
		


I almost feel sorry for her. But then I don't really.


----------



## two sheds (Sep 13, 2022)

Fucking hell the whole thing's a pompous wordfest By Almighty God.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 15, 2022)

Tiny 'sinkhole' emerges near town car park
					

East Devon District Council have reportedly been informed



					www.devonlive.com
				




Devonlive crushing it yet again.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 27, 2022)

Real news 

Ship doesn't dock at Portland


----------



## Idaho (Sep 27, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Real news
> 
> Ship doesn't dock at Portland


Liquid news


----------



## bellaozzydog (Sep 28, 2022)

Can we have this….wales, west….









						Dog pooed in woman's face as she slept leaving her in hospital for days
					

Amanda Gommo was sleeping with her mouth open when she woke as something squirted into it



					www.walesonline.co.uk


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 28, 2022)

bellaozzydog said:


> Can we have this….wales, west….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIB DEMS - URINING HERE


----------



## Idaho (Sep 28, 2022)

The second picture is so unnecessary.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 28, 2022)

It is 'impossible' to buy a metal tablespoon anywhere in Bath
					

"Were they secretly forged by our grandmothers in ancient smithies now long forgotten?"




					www.somersetlive.co.uk


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 29, 2022)

More important Portland cruise ship news

It's one of those shitty news sites that want you to answer questions before you see the article. I doubt the article says more than the headline. 

Though it may clarify how she "christened" the boat


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 4, 2022)

Shit just got real in Taunton. 

This may be the most interesting thing to happen there in years


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 4, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Shit just got real in Taunton.
> 
> This may be the most interesting thing to happen there in years


Not 1, not 2, but 3 (three) illuminated signs will be installed


----------



## Idaho (Oct 4, 2022)

Elpenor said:


> Not 1, not 2, but 3 (three) illuminated signs will be installed


Such hubris will surely attract the ire of the good lord.


----------



## Elpenor (Oct 5, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Such hubris will surely attract the ire of the good lord.


They’re taunting him with their Icarian ways


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 5, 2022)

More big news. 

Taunton again.


----------



## hermitical (Oct 17, 2022)

Meanwhile, just down the M5:


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 17, 2022)

hermitical said:


> Meanwhile, just down the M5:
> 
> View attachment 347586



I was in Wellington last week. How did I miss this?

This will be why my Welly based colleague has taken the week off


----------



## izz (Oct 17, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I was in Wellington last week. How did I miss this?


Did you cause it ?


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 17, 2022)

izz said:


> Did you cause it ?


Look, no one knows which way Somerset swings. Cream first or jam first? They shouldn't even be serving cream teas in my opinion


----------



## izz (Oct 17, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> Look, no one knows which way Somerset swings. Cream first or jam first? They shouldn't even be serving cream teas in my opinion


Wrong'un, cream teas are lush and jam first as although cream sticks to jam, jam does not stick to cream


----------



## hermitical (Oct 17, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


> I was in Wellington last week. How did I miss this?
> 
> This will be why my Welly based colleague has taken the week off



Getting their fill at Odette's while they can.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 8, 2022)

WW1 soldier memorial snapped in half - BBC News
					

Exeter City Council says the limited edition metal figure cannot be replaced.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 8, 2022)

Wait the logo for the South West forum is a tractor? Fuck that. Should be a boat, if only to remind Gloucestershire, Wiltshire etc that being landlocked they have no place in the Westcountry which is a fucking peninsula


----------



## Poot (Nov 8, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Wait the logo for the South West forum is a tractor? Fuck that. Should be a boat, if only to remind Gloucestershire, Wiltshire etc that being landlocked they have no place in the Westcountry which is a fucking peninsula


They don't even have any strong opinions about the order of jam and cream, the weirdos.


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 10, 2022)

Newton Abbot’s hidden history revealed in this article. 









						Where tourists seldom tread, part 3: five towns with hidden histories
					

This trail through our industrial ghostly past includes a haunted motorway and old dye works repurposed as cute cottages




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Idaho (Nov 10, 2022)

I've been to the cider bar in the Armpit. I don't know what they are taking about it being unfriendly - it was very friendly when I went.


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## CNT36 (Dec 13, 2022)

5 cards?!? Smug bastard.


----------



## hermitical (Dec 18, 2022)

SpookyFrank said:


> Wait the logo for the South West forum is a tractor? Fuck that. Should be a boat, if only to remind Gloucestershire, Wiltshire etc that being landlocked they have no place in the Westcountry which is a fucking peninsula


 Wiltshire is landlocked, I'll grant you, but Gloucestershire is on both sides of the Seven Estuary.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 23, 2022)

'Drunk' Santas in a tank cause chaos in Cornish village of Angarrack



> Some of the historical re-enactment enthusiasts can be heard slurring their words and gesticulating rather wildly as they struggle to move the tank about last night


----------



## CNT36 (Dec 23, 2022)

Ground Elder said:


> 'Drunk' Santas in a tank cause chaos in Cornish village of Angarrack


Just came here to post this.


----------



## Elpenor (Dec 23, 2022)

Ground Elder said:


> 'Drunk' Santas in a tank cause chaos in Cornish village of Angarrack


Easy, Tiger


----------



## Voley (Dec 23, 2022)

Ground Elder said:


> 'Drunk' Santas in a tank cause chaos in Cornish village of Angarrack


Bonus points for getting 'Ell Up' in there. I actually love Cornwall Live.


----------



## Ground Elder (Dec 23, 2022)

Radio Cornwall traffic news used to make me laugh - 'there's 'ell up Box'etta'


----------



## Idaho (Jan 6, 2023)

Exeter's One magazine seldom fails to deliver:

Bold editorial decision to focus on such an underexposed range of music.


----------

